# Bil Jac Photo Contest



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

Would you mind taking a few seconds and voting for Jaxson in the Bil Jac photo contest?

http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac/

He is the only GSD! It isnt my favorite picture of him, but I would still be oh so proud if he won. We dont currently feed Bil Jac food, but we do use their treats for training...I wonder if I could convince them to give us a gabillion pounds in treats instead? hmmm.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Done x 2 so far


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

done x 6 (literally)


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

First one done!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Got my vote.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

voted! good luck!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

You can only vote once every 24hrs, or it doesn't count...


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh heck ya, I think Jaxsons the cutest so I voted!!








Hes beautiful!


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveYou can only vote once every 24hrs, or it doesn't count...


There are ways around it...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

How..? LOL Not that I'd be cheating for anyone


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

one vote from me today! Good luck!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Voted! Looks like you guys have a nice lead.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

You just got my vote.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

voted


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

voted! so far the results show that he is winning!! good luck I will be sure to keep voting


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I voted for your Jaxson as well, I voted several times, I hope his lead stretches even further and that he wins!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Voted!!


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

My vote is your too.








Regards, Elgin


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I voted too!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

voted...go Jaxson!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Done X2


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone for your help and support!!!

Jaxson has megaesophagus, so at 9 months old he has been quite the handful for us already. I wont go into our sob story or anything, but a years worth of food would be worth switching to, and would greatly help our financial situation. 

I'll post little bumps throughout the month here to remind people to vote throughout the month









Thanks!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

voted, and I think he is the cutest


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

aweeeee pooor Thunder, he is awful cute too and no one is voting for him


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

I voted for Jaxson too








Hope you win!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Results so far....


*#8 Jaxson 
60 41.1% * 
#2 Buddy 
27 18.5% 
#7 Holden 
17 11.6% 
#3 Chloe 
13 8.9% 
#4 Diego 
5 3.4% 
#6 Ellie Mae 
5 3.4% 
#9 Margarita 
5 3.4% 
#12 Wookie 
5 3.4% 
#1 Baxter 
4 2.7% 
#10 Teddy 
3 2.1% 
#5 Ellie 
1 0.7% 
#11 Thunder 
1 0.7% 


Go Jaxson!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











I voted 2x also by the way he is beautiful


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Today's Results so far:


*8 Jaxson 
73 36.5% * 
#2 Buddy 
39 19.5% 
#7 Holden 
31 15.5% 
#3 Chloe 
14 7% 
#9 Margarita 
10 5% 
#1 Baxter 
7 3.5% 
#4 Diego 
6 3% 
#6 Ellie Mae 
6 3% 
#10 Teddy 
6 3% 
#12 Wookie 
5 2.5% 
#11 Thunder 
2 1% 
#5 Ellie 
1 0.5%


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Voted for Jax again. Diego is a good looking dog as well


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

they are all cute!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I voted for you! 
Although, the dog #11 Thunder is really adorable too...looks like a longhaired Mastiff, I love those!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I voted!







I think hes the cutest anyway so...

Hes winning by a lot though! Whens the end date?


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

disregard I just saw it says it on the site.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help! We are almost to 100 votes!! We have to stay in the lead at the end of July so thank you for continuing to help!

#8 Jaxson 92  36.5% 
#2 Buddy 54  21.4% 
#7 Holden 42  16.7% 
#3 Chloe 14  5.6% 
#9 Margarita 11  4.4% 
#1 Baxter 8  3.2% 
#4 Diego 7  2.8% 
#6 Ellie Mae 7  2.8% 
#12 Wookie 7  2.8% 
#10 Teddy 6  2.4% 
#11 Thunder 3  1.2% 
#5 Ellie 1  0.4%


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I voted for Jaxson and I will forward the link to others.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

hansome boy


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone!!!
I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

done and bookmarked to be able to go back. good luck!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm still voting!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

now he has 171 votes!!! Go Jaxson.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Jaxson is doing sooooo great! Thank you so much to everyone here who has voted, once, twice, or more! You are all great!

#8 Jaxson
185 39% 
#2 Buddy
91 19.2% 
#7 Holden
63 13.3% 
#1 Baxter
62 13.1% 
#3 Chloe
18 3.8% 
#9 Margarita
15 3.2% 
#4 Diego
10 2.1% 
#6 Ellie Mae
8 1.7% 
#10 Teddy
8 1.7% 
#12 Wookie
8 1.7% 
#5 Ellie
3 0.6% 
#11 Thunder
3 0.6%


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Just saw this and voted. Jaxson is by far the best looking one! I feel sorry for the other dogs when a GSD is involved! No contest.


----------



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

Voted! and passing it on to some friends to vote as well!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Voted. He is handsome.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone who is voting! Please keep voting!! Somehow #2 Buddy went from 60 votes at 630am to 400+ votes by 930am!?!?! Seems kind of FISHY to me.....

So Jaxson still needs your support! Please vote every day in July if you can! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

voted again







hmmm, weird, he must have posted to vote for his doggie somewhere as well! I'll keep voting!


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

wow Buddy took a commanding lead over night. Looks like I need to setup a script...er...what? I mean....vote properly every day...


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

voted again


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

voted for jax.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help! Please keep voting as much as you can, I haven't given up hope yet that Jax can win!
http://tr.im/rKm2 shortcut link
Thanks!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you tried posting on other shepherd or doggy forums?

Not to be rude, but Buddy really isn't as cute as Jax...


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Voted again! GO Jax!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveHave you tried posting on other shepherd or doggy forums?
> 
> Not to be rude, but Buddy really isn't as cute as Jax...


It would only be rude if you said Jax wasnt as cute as Buddy, lol 

I've been emailing my friends, posting to my facebook, myspace, twitter and to the megaesophagus board i belong to since he has ME. I'm also on one other dog board, but its super small (about 20 people), but I have also asked them. 

If you have any links to other GSD or dog boards send them my way and I'll gladly go beg them as well


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I just googled "vote buddy biljac" and this came up:

http://forums.crackberry.com/f36/vote-buddy-plz-264026/








so you aren't the only one out there soliciting votes  keep it up, try pedagreedatabase.com I think it is, they have a really active GSD forum and I am sure are many more out there.

The race is on....


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Why didnt I think of googling it? D'OH!

That would explain where all the votes came from!

Well....I happen to be a proud blackberry user AS WELL and a member of Crackberry....so I will just ALSO go solicite there for votes...HMPH!

Thanks for all your help guys!!!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

GO JAX!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Voted! (and will continue too)

Good luck!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
I made a blog post with more information about Jaxson, plus you can check out the blog in general for more Jax pics if interested:
http://tinyurl.com/jax08


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Jax is moving on up! keep up the postings!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i've consistently been voting for Jaxson (although Thunder makes it a little tough)... and i'd be thrilled to see him win. Buddy's parents must have a lot of friends or contribute to a lot of message boards, because he's not even in the my top 5.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

C'mon guys, everyone vote! Only 70 more votes to catch up to Buddy!

#2 Buddy 
575 43.3% 
#8 Jaxson 
505 38%


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

voted


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Just voted and will continue to do so! Good Luck!!!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

30 votes away! What? LOL, I know it's not my doggie, I'm emotionally vested now!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Starry, you are so cute, love it! Thanks so much for being so excited with me! 

I know its awesome, we went from being in the lead, to Buddy coming out of NOWHERE, and at the highest I think having a lead of 280 votes, and now we are only down by 30! Jaxson can TOTALLY catch up and pull ahead! 

Thanks everyone for all your help! The link to vote is in my signature all month!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

OK, I voted until you were in the lead....

#8 Jaxson
588 41.1% 
#2 Buddy
586 41% 
#7 Holden
84 5.9% 
#1 Baxter
74 5.2% 
#3 Chloe
27 1.9% 
#9 Margarita
19 1.3% 
#4 Diego
11 0.8% 
#6 Ellie Mae
11 0.8% 
#12 Wookie
10 0.7% 
#10 Teddy
8 0.6% 
#5 Ellie
6 0.4% 
#11 Thunder
5 0.3%


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LHunter82FXRSOK, I voted until you were in the lead....
> 
> #8 Jaxson
> 588 41.1%
> ...


Okay one,
YAY we are in the lead!









two, why no vote now that we are in the lead? Don't you think Jaxson is oh so adorable?









three, if you arent going to vote, i take back my dogster approval! LOL!!! JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: PawsToUpdate
> Okay one,
> YAY we are in the lead!
> 
> ...


Of course he is adorable!! I guess I should have worded that different, I meant I did multiply votes, around 15, until Jax was ahead of Buddy.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

LOL thanks Leslie! Well Jax and I appreciate your help!! You can just ve daily to help us maintain the lead now, lol


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

#8 Jaxson 
602 41.6% 
#2 Buddy 
588 40.7% 

Wooohooo Jaxon!!!!! 17 days to go! Let's get Jax so far ahead that Buddy won't get in the homestrech! (no offence buddy, you are adorable but not as adorable as Jax IMO)  My money is on Jax


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Gave him my vote! Will try to remember to vote again tomorrow!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Buddy is pulling ahead again!!!

Its very weird with this Buddy dog, his votes will crawl along, and then as soon as Jaxson starts to beat him for a while, buddy will jump up with 100/votes per hour until hes in the lead quite a bit, then it slows again. So weird!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

That is impossible! How can he get over 300 votes in a few hours??? you can only vote once a day right? grrrrr. I wonder how he is doing that! We need a plan! LOL I wonder if they'll look at the two of you and consider it fair since it's obvious that people aren't going there and really randomly voting  In any case, let's keep voting and keep posting it wherever you can. Try yahoo groups, maybe find a busy group? Forwarded emails telling people to vote and forward?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe the person is using a bunch of free proxies ?


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

OK now I'm getting into this too...LOL. It's making me mad the way that other dog's votes keep jumping so high at sudden random times. Seems fishy to me too! I'll keep voting...Always supporting the GSD!







Good luck!

-Jackie


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteThat is impossible! How can he get over 300 votes in a few hours??? you can only vote once a day right? grrrrr. ...


I am wondering that also!! I know you can clean your cookies after you vote, so you can vote more than once in day, so it could be possible that Buddy has a lot of people doing that.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LHunter82FXRS
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: StarryNiteThat is impossible! How can he get over 300 votes in a few hours??? you can only vote once a day right? grrrrr. ...
> ...


I believe this is how Buddy keeps getting his high number of votes at a shot...I just tested this and it works. Delete the cookies each time you vote and you can vote as many times as you want and it counts. I'd say someone voting for Buddy has discovered this and has been rigging the voting....


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

However he is doing it, it is SO frustrating! It's obviously not fair whatever they are doing!! I was keeping track of the votes carefully for a while, and from 7/13/09 at 1:30pm they had 560 votes and it took until 7/14/09 at 10am to get to 575 votes (15 Votes!!!). 

But now they can get 100 an hour?! grrr


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW! he is adimant isn't he? I am not sure we are going to be able to beat him, he now has nearly double the votes... I'll try the cookie thing later when I have the time but not sure I can do it hundreds of times LOL also, I do think at the end they may look at that and maybe look at how the votes were cast? They may disqualify buddy if they see a pattern, etc.? I don't know but it's just obvious that 1,600 people didn't randomly go to the site and think buddy was the cutest, now JAXON I can understand


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

You can setup a firefox script to go to the page, scroll down, vote, clear cookies, reload, do it again.

http://www.iopus.com/imacros/firefox/


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks like buddy got about 700 votes today. This guy means business!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

This guy means CHEATING! ugggg!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I emailed Buddy's owner's son who is on crackberry.com

Here is what I emailed:



> Quote:Hi!
> It seems your dad is Buddy's owner, right?
> 
> What a small world. I guess it shows blackberry is the best phone out there
> ...



Here is what he sent me back:


> Quote:First let me say welcome to Crackberry!!!
> 
> As for advertising it's pretty easy...
> 
> ...


UGG! I am sure he is LYING!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Grrrr, I'm going to forward an email to all my contacts and have them forward with the vote link, I don't know if we can catch up but those forwarded emails travel fast! 5,000 contacts? who has 5,000 contacts?


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

K, I sent it to about 20 people and asked them to forward it until the end of July, if we get a bunch here doing that then we should be able to get some votes but wow, he is far ahead now! but remember if 20 people forward it to 20 people and so on....


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

seriously! 5,000 contacts, pish liar! i'm going to re-email my people again, and i even have my mom calling people! lol she doesnt even understand computers our websites, but she has it written down. hahaha. 

THANK YOU starry, you are awesome.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

also if you click on "click here to invite fellow dog lovers" it will add it to your facebook and you can scroll through and use Jaxson as the icon and put text with it. 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/starrycolorado?ref=name


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

It's been on my facebook daily! and on myspace every few days as I so rarely go on myspace. and I've been twittering it too! I've had some friends add it to their facebook too which I think helps. 

UGG! I have not been working at all! this is soooo bad!


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: PawsToUpdateUGG! I have not been working at all! this is soooo bad!


Well, like I said earlier you could setup a script to vote and I just did it and voted 25 times. If you'd like me to stop it so you can win "legally" I will....or else I can keep it going all day....


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL no one is going to win legally against this guy! Jaxson was winning fair and square to start with voted on by GSD lovers but now it's time to pull out the big guns, at least that is what I would do if it was Lou!


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

I'll post this on Facebook and spread the word.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

wow, whatever you are doing is sure working, cog! I went to the link and it totally confused me, the macro thing LOL  I see he is on it again too, he is obviously doing the same thing, because of the timing of the votes and when they start, etc.


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

wow, 200 more votes for buddy. There is no way he is doing this legally, either.


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

He is getting 3 votes every second. LOL. What the heck.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm going to try to figure this macro thing out and will set it up as well a bit later when my friend leaves


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

Instructions:

Download Firefox
Open Firefox and Google search: "iMacro for Firefox"
Install iMacro
Restart firefox and imacro should be on the left side. Go to the Bill-jac voting website, clear your cache.
Create a macro by click on Record and do anything, doesn't matter what.
Save the macro and then go to the edit screen, locate your macro and edit it. 
Highlight everything in the window that appears and add this code:

VERSION BUILD=6240709 RECORDER=FX
TAB T=1
URL GOTO=http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac/index.php/component/poll/2-which-dog-is-cuter-actual-vote
TAG POS=1 TYPE=INPUT:RADIO FORM=NAME:form2 ATTR=ID:voteid20
TAG POS=1 TYPE=INPUT:SUBMIT FORM=NAME:form2 ATTR=NAME:task_button&&VALUE:Vote
CLEAR
TAG POS=1 TYPE=INPUT:RADIO FORM=NAME:form2 ATTR=ID:voteid20
TAG POS=1 TYPE=INPUT:SUBMIT FORM=NAME:form2 ATTR=NAME:task_button&&VALUE:Vote
CLEAR

Save it and Loop!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Now now guys, we certainly dont want to set up the macro micro thing. We want to try and win fairly, and if we get beat by cheaters, at least we will know we honestly tried. 

I had reported my suspicions to BilJac on Twitter and they had said it was fine, it was just people soliciting votes on social networks, but it seems other people have also started to pipe in on BilJac's facebook which I think is interesting. I think its funny everyone else can see its impossible for Buddy to be getting 3 votes a SECOND.

Bil-Jac Have you voted for the cutest dog yet? http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac
Mon at 3:33pm · Comment · LikeUnlike · View Feedback (8)Hide Feedback (8)


Jodie Tedrow at 4:36pm July 13
Cheaters have ruined the competition...no sense in voting anymore.









Bil-Jac at 5:03pm July 13
There's still two weeks left! Gather your fellow dog lovers and vote!

Sandie Yeaman at 8:42am July 15
whad do you mean..who and how cheaters

Bil-Jac at 11:30am July 15
No need to worry! We've investigated and all is on the up and up! You can vote once a day-make your bark heard!

Jodie Tedrow at 12:28pm July 15
I won't name any pups, but somebody's vote count jumped several hundred in the span of a couple hours...

Nicole Day at 9:19am July 16
I would have to agree with Jodie on this one..

Jodie Tedrow at 12:56pm July 16
Yep, same one jumped another 1,000+ since last night...I think a certain pup has a computer geek in the family that doesn't appreciate the spirit of competition and integrity.

Nicole Day at 3:31pm July 16
oh theres definately some cheating going on..either a glitch in the voting or someone has hacked..I can't believe nothing is being done about this..I feel bad for the other puppies not getting a fair chance.


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

LOL. Disregard my original post and don't install the macro then







Why can't I edit? ;(


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: PawsToUpdateNow now guys, we certainly dont want to set up the macro micro thing. We want to try and win fairly, and if we get beat by cheaters, at least we will know we honestly tried.


Now you've got me feeling all guilty...


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL awwweeeee okay okay, I guess you are right, I'll play fair and cast my one vote a day. I guess two wrongs don't make a right but GRRR I just hate to see people like this win! Maybe the forwarded emails will help


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, Jax is really climbing fast, and no cheating







YAY Jaxson! I know I have at least 3 people on my email that are forwarding freaks LOL because I constantly get forwarded junk from them  so they prob. have huge mailing lists as well.


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

Bil Jacs page says they doubled checked and there is no cheating. For some reason I don't believe that.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, what makes it obvious to me that they are cheating is Jax has a very steady flow of votes through our networking, but everytime he starts getting close to buddy, buddy's votes skyrocket instantly.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy Cow, the voting has gone way up since last night!! Something fishy is definitely going on with Buddys voting. *sigh* why can't people just play fair.....


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a few people I forwarded who are "forward fiends" and asked to forward that are in Oz (Australia) so we should get some votes through the night


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, I know I don't have any stake in this, but I've been following the voting this week and I'm starting to get annoyed at Buddy's owner....I checked at 6:30 am and Jaxson was w/in less than 200 votes. I just checked now (10:50am) and Buddy skyrocked to over 700 votes ahead. How can the Bil-Jac folks NOT see what's going on?????


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees that the voting is a little wonky here! ah well, we can only do the best we can! Thanks for keeping up with it guys and helping out! It truly does mean the world to me! My husband thinks its amazing the quick friendships you can make online and the people who will help out for someone they barely know.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, Tara, no matter what happens WE know Jaxson won fair and square. If the BilJac people aren't going to do anything about it than I am thinking that there is no way to beat this guy when he gets 700 votes in an hour, etc. just when he wants them, not randomly so there is no doubt in my mind he is cheating.









At least you have something he doesn't, your integrity! You deff. made the right decision not to allow us (snicker) to cheat like he most deff. is! Sometimes I get upset when people don't play fair and want to fight "fire with fire" but your decision was definitely the noble and right one to make! Jaxson is so lucky to have you guys







And look at how many votes you got just by networking! So Jax is definitely the cutest dog winner!

Will keep voting and trying...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

We know who the real winner will be. 
I personally cannot stand the thought of getting something through cheating. '

Jax is the winner all the way, his votes are from real people who think he should win, not a cheating owner who wants free crappy food.


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

I posted this all around last night, seems to have paid off. Go go jax!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

As of Friday 2:15 pm EST:

Buddy 50%
Jaxson 45%

Go Jaxson!


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

I love the exposure.
http://www.i-love-dogs.com/forums/dog-chat/25484-please-vote-special-dog.html


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Jax is almost caught up again, I am sure I will wake up in the morning to buddy having 1,000 more votes  Let's hope not and hope that maybe he is not cheating as Bil*Jac said... it's just the timing and amount of all of his votes...


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

As of right now Jaxson is doing pretty good! 
#2 Buddy
4292 48.4% 
#8 Jaxson
4156 46.8% 


Its amazing they have gotten up to 4,000+ votes! 

Also Ellie-Mae has skyrocketed in votes now (and is up to 100+), so good for her!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

How about we all start flooding bil iac with complaints how this is pretty obvious theres some cheating going on? If this guy has something set up thats cheating, it might be impossible to win this fairly..


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

As of 12:02 AM on July 19th Jaxson is only ~25 votes behind! Goooooo Jaxson!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSD4LIFE21How about we all start flooding bil iac with complaints how this is pretty obvious theres some cheating going on? If this guy has something set up thats cheating, it might be impossible to win this fairly..


Not to be a spoilsport but I think both Jaxson and Buddy will be kicked out if you do the above. You can search gsd.com through google and there are people on this thread explaining how to cheat and saying that they're voting multiple times per day. 

I voted for Jaxson today...once!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Buddy is slightly ahead:

#2 Buddy
4339 47.3% 
#8 Jaxson
4314 47%


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Bummer, you are right Ruth. eh....well I am voting every day


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Yayyyy GO Jaxson! I did my vote today and will keep doing so until the end of July!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Ruth, that is true, I know I got caught up in the heat of the moment and almost wanted to cheat for Jaxson like I am pretty sure Buddy's parents are by the pattern, but if it were my dog I would be the same as Tara and not want any cheating at all. 

If there WERE any cheating votes for Jax it was only a very few (20 or less). Most all of Jax's votes are real. So win or lose Jax is the winner as by Buddy's pattern I believe it is deff. cheating


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

I've been voting myself and now forwarded this on to a few people. They may or may not vote but hey it can't hurt.

Go Jaxson!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I voted for you as well - once.

I look at it this way: if the owners of Buddy have to cheat to win this contest, they're really not the kind of people you should waste your time on, either by being annoyed or by contacting them to ask them if they're cheating. Cheaters aren't worth your time. 

Besides, you really have to wonder who would have so much spare time in their lives, they'd spend all day voting for their own dog's picture to win a year's supply of so-so quality dog food.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I voted today, and the results were...

#8 Jaxson
4344 47.2% 
#2 Buddy
4339 47.1% 
#6 Ellie Mae
187 2% 


YEA!!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LHunter82FXRSI voted today, and the results were...
> 
> #8 Jaxson
> 4344 47.2%
> ...


OMG we are actually ahead?! yay! yay!YAY!

I'm so excited! 









We can do it! GSD lovers unite!

Starry - the people over at pedigreedatabase.com are AMAZING! OMG, such nice people! I love them! 

Ruth - hopefully no one ended up cheating on Jaxson's behalf. I did talk with those who mentioned cheating in this thread and stated I was adamantly against it and I would like to win fairly. However, I think BilJac would like to ignore if someone is cheating, or doesnt have the technical savvy to find out, as people have already complained and they have brushed it aside.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

#8 Jaxson 
4421 47.5% 
#2 Buddy 
4347 46.7%


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

I started a new thread about Jaxson; didn't realize he already had one. I have brought in a couple of non-dog related boards I am on, so hopefully that will push Jaxson over the top. He is in the lead right now.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Awww you are so cute Okie! Thanks so much for making sure Jax is getting exposure for votes!
Your pup is super cute!!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Marie - I just now saw you put the link in your sig! Thanks so much you are awesome!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: PawsToUpdateMarie - I just now saw you put the link in your sig! Thanks so much you are awesome!


No prob, I really want Jaxson to win this!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I voted again today, have done so everyday since I noticed this thread.. I want him to WIN!!!


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

I bookmarked it, will vote everyday for ya


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Voting every day I can, once!









Best of luck to you both, I really want you guys to win this, fair and square!

-Jackie


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

Oh look, there goes buddy again getting 2 votes a second.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, the pattern remains, Jax gets ahead and Buddy pops ahead by hundreds of votes at once  did my vote for the day, let's keep on going!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Starry -- I know!! Rick (husband) and I were just watching the votes climb & climb earlier, guh. Ridiculous! 

Jackie -- omg ur lil pup is adorable!!!

Anyways, keep on voting, as long as we stay close, we can do it!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a myspace made for pit bulls and rescues, I put Jaxson up and stated he has megaesophagus, how it would help you guys, ect.

If you don't mind, I would like to give permission for anyone to repost it so it gets more attention.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveI have a myspace made for pit bulls and rescues, I put Jaxson up and stated he has megaesophagus, how it would help you guys, ect.
> 
> If you don't mind, I would like to give permission for anyone to repost it so it gets more attention.


 absolutly! Not a problem!! Everyone can repost, retweet, email, etc!! I really appreciate the help!!









Ab


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)




----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Reminder- last 6 days of the contest so please remember to vote!!! Jax is up in the lead right now so we want to make sure he stays there for the last week!!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I am making sure to repost him on the myspace bulletins every day with an invite to repost and vote...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Voted


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

still voting every day


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

....same here.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys for remembering to vote!!! Last few days! Jax is still in the lead by about 200 votes so I would say every vote counts every day these last few days - thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

I as well as my brother just posted this on our FB pages. Go Jaxson go!!!!!!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thanks so much! Buddy just jumped in the lead so for the last few days we have to remember to vote









#2 Buddy
5851 47.2% 
#8 Jaxson
5790 46.7%


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, we need to get voting and QUICK!!!!!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

at least they are staying neck in neck now, seems more "real", but yeah, now would be a good time to forward emails, post it anywhere you can think of in busy forums, etc.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for staying on top of it! I know we will come back on top! Keep posting away! If everyone tells one friend, thats one more vote!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been reposting him on the MS bulletins every day with a plea for others to repost... Even if he does not win, he is my winner for sure! He has real votes.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

It is awfully close!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

We need to keep voting! Time is ticking!


#2 Buddy 
6557 47.5% 
#8 Jaxson 
6448 46.7%


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Still voting every day since this started


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Just posted it on my FB too! Hopefully it gets him the edge he needs. Good luck!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

#2 Buddy 
6899 48.6% 
#8 Jaxson 
6491 45.7% 


I think they are cheating still.........karma is a bitch.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I know, the numbers magically went over night,,,hmm. Ah well, lets not be bitter, just fighters!!! Lets go get 'em!!! spread the word! If everyone tells one person, we will double the votes we have been getting!

Please vote!
http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac/

More info about Jaxson:
http://pawstoupdate.blogspot.com/2009/07/please-vote-for-8-jaxson.htmlc


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

How can this be?! We definitely need to keep voting!

#2 Buddy 
7295 49.6% 
#8 Jaxson 
6588 44.8%


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

We better be pulling out the big guns these last few days...

#2 Buddy
8042 51.6% 
#8 Jaxson
6689 42.9%


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have been voting every day but that Buddy is unstoppable.









If it makes you feel any better, the BilJac food has pretty crappy ingredients and I don't think it would be good to feed your dog for a year.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I sent an email out, hope that will get a couple more votes.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Already getting some responses back that they will pass it on. I think sending out emails to everyone in your address book will help, this is what I wrote...

Hi everyone,

I normally don’t send out these kinds of emails, but this is to help out a fellow forum board member that really needs our help. Her German Shepherd was diagnosed with a serious condition called Megaesophagus. Their family would win a years worth of Bil Jac dog food and it would help with their financial situation. Every little bit in this economy help! Please just take a few seconds to vote, there is no registration required, just one click of your mouse could really help these folks out! You can vote every 24 hours and the voting ends on the 31st of July. Thank you so much and if you have some friends with a big heart, every vote makes a difference!

Vote for Jaxson! 

http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac/

Sincerely,
Marie and the family


and i copied and pasted his picture at the bottom of the email but it wont show up here...just so they can fall in love and cant resist but to go and vote


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

#2 Buddy 
8070 51.6% 
#8 Jaxson 
6726 43% 

Once again, there is no way these are real votes, over 1,200 votes in less than a day?







BowWow is right, it really is not a very good dog food to feed for a year anyway. Even if Jax does get ahead again you know this guy is going to go up 1,000 votes in an hour at 11pm on the 31st! Sad







Not giving up, but if he is not playing by the rules than there is probably no way to win against him.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I just voted again.
BUDDY was 8,111 - 51.5%
JAXSON was 6,786 - 43.1%


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's the latest:

#2 Buddy 
15650 55.3% 
#8 Jaxson 
11747 41.5% 


Today is the last day for voting!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Just did my last vote







Jax, you are the cutest no matter what and we all know it  

I was just looking at their facebook to see if they figured out buddy is cheating yet, I guess not. Anyone see this comment:

"Jeff Kirstein: Mine got skunked, too, JoAnn. Thanfully that German Shepard is available to vote for. He looks just like the dog that savaged mine!"


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone who voted!!
They did have a big announcement on the website earlier today that for 2nd prize we get 6 months of dog food,which is still a pretty awesome prize. (we didnt know that starting out into this, so that is a neat surprise).

However, the website voting page is now blank? strange!

Anyways, thank you for your love and support - we greatly appreciate it! I will keep you all updated on Jaxson often - we went to the dog park today, and if it doesnt rain tonight we are going to the drive-in movie with him. He had a "little episode" last night where he regurged, but otherwise seems okay.

Im so glad to have met many other people through this, and hopefully have spread the word about megaesophagus a bit more as well. 

Thanks!
Tara


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

That is so GREAT Tara!!! Congrats! We all know Jax should have won but he did AWESOME and has a huge following!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

That's great that they offered a second place prize although we know he deserved to win!


----------

